# Shred Vehicles



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

subaru wagons, any 4x4 pickup (ford ranger, toyota tacoma etc.) or the suv equivalent like an explorer, 4runner, or similar.

in addition to what you are looking at.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have looked at some subaru wagons and also the impreza hatchback, but I don't feel like I can get as much for my dollar with them. If I had more money then Hatchback WRX all the way!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Cpt's suggestions are all exactly what you want, but they are all usually expensive because they are reliable nice cars with 4WD.

I drive a 1994 940 Volvo that was taken care of really well,(bought it with 116K miles) and this car is great in snow considering it doesn't have 4WD. Never has any problems, and is built like a tank. The thing weighs so much, it tends to grip the road and handle far better then similar vehicles I've driven. Also get's good gas mileage, 22-25 MPG. This is a straight-four engine though, so because it's so heavy it lacks acceleration power. I don't really care because I'm not driving it as a sports car.

Anyways, I'm definitely a believer in Volvo's as winter cars. You know it's built for winter when it has a hatch in the trunk specifically for Ski's :laugh:. Not to mention the trunk fits two snowboards, or if your Italian about 3 dead bodies.

Edit: I just realized you can spend 3-5G's. If I was you look on craigslist for late 90's early 2000 models of Subaru outbacks, If I had that money that's what I would get.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I drive a 2010 Dodge 3500 4x4 diesel with a 5"lift an 35" tires. Have a camper shell too. If You can't afford the heavy pickup I would not get one. I would go with the suv4x4 or the awd cars. My personal choice on the given budget would also be the Subaru outback. They have a high clearance. They are dependable. They get decent mileage. They are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Cpt's suggestions are all exactly what you want, but they are all usually expensive because they are reliable nice cars with 4WD.
> 
> Anyways, I'm definitely a believer in Volvo's as winter cars. You know it's built for winter when it has a hatch in the trunk specifically for Ski's :laugh:. Not to mention the trunk fits two snowboards, or if your Italian about 3 dead bodies.
> 
> Edit: I just realized you can spend 3-5G's. If I was you look on craigslist for late 90's early 2000 models of Subaru outbacks, If I had that money that's what I would get.


cheers, was just giving him suggestions as to what kind of things to look for. In Oregon, I figured 4wd would be a good thing.

you know BMW's have a ski slot too right? :cheeky4:

an outback would work great for winter conditions. bit of extra ground clearance over the other subie models too.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Does your 940 have the turbo?


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

ranger or mazda B series truck (same thing) for sure.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Does your 940 have the turbo?


No, I'm pretty sure it's regular. I'm sure the Turbo would have more power/acceleration.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

I vote subaru wagon. Late 90s legacy wagons are great and in your price range.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

l burke l said:


> I vote subaru wagon. Late 90s legacy wagons are great and in your price range.


I think a subie is a great ride but cars a still too low to be able to hang with a truck in the snow.








picked her up for 3,000 (but I did do a frame restore and respray) got me through snowpocalypse O-ten with ease (no less than 1.5 feet of snow on the road at times).


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

For east coast snow the wagon is more than enough for me. I have gopro videos of snow coming over the hood and the car didn't skip a beat. Having snow tires is a huge advantage though.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a full size 94 4x4 Bronco I could sell you on the cheap.

I am up in WA, not too far.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless you have a NEED for the ride height of a truck you will be better served in almost every way by getting a small car. Tires are cheaper, parts are cheaper, gas is cheaper, and if you go off the road getting pulled out is easier. No matter what you get get good snow tires for it. 

But, if a killer deal for a 4x4 comes along then you can't pass that up. Just remember that a 4x4 will get you going faster but does nothing for stopping or turning faster.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been driving Sivlerado's for most of my life, great trucks. That being said a couple years ago I bought a '94 Dodge Dakota v-6, ext. cab 4x4. I got it for 2100, gets around good in the snow. I've pulled my 19' ski boat with it for the past 3 summers and have had no real trouble with it (blown trans line, fuel pump not bad for 3 years) decent gas milage 16-20. I still have a 3/4 ton Silverado but it sits most of the time, and I drive the Dodge everyday. Good little trucks if you run across one thats been taken care of. No matter what you get, have it looked at by a reputable shop before you fork over the cash


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Do some research and see which vehicles had the highest ratings for the year range you're looking at. How good was Volvo between 96-00, I don't think older Volvos have the best rep? Its a good idea to get something that isn't expensive to fix if something does go wrong, and Euro cars are not all that cheap to fix. 
I would look into a Toyota 4x4, they're bullet proof, you can find parts anywhere cheap, and you can pick one up for a good price.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

This is my shred vehicle. 95 F-150 just bought for $3000 with 130000 miles.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

My shred sled in winter mode:









I highly recommend any Subaru that fits in your budget. Great reliability and will go through just about anything with the right set of tires. Super easy to work on yourself if something does break though, unlike any European cars (like a Volvo).


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Subaru  Fun car to drive around yeah is the perfect lesbian car too  lol


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea look at cheaper Outbacks, you shouldnt have much of a problem finding one they are all over the place out here in Oregon.

There's not a real need for a really high ride height out here as everythings heavily plowed. Even an Outback with its rather high ride height(like 8-9") will be more than enough to get up and down any mountains around here...

Look around the parking lot next time your at Timberline or Meadows. Probably 25% of the cars are Subaru's sometimes no joke lol...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

snajper69 said:


> Subaru  Fun car to drive around yeah is the perfect lesbian car too  lol



haha the Forrester's are the lezmobiles..


i'm on my 2nd Jeep Grand Cherokee in 10 yrs.. while gas guzzling they do. i have never had issues in snow being stuck or sliding off road. if you're serious abotu riding mountains make sure its a 4x4 or all wheel drive.. stopping to put chains on is a bag..

this is my mountain mobile now. yes it guzzles gas, but the 5.2 liter V8 can do 90mph up the pass hauling sleds  so, think about your future when making a decision


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I take my 03 screw-u-baru forester through all kinds of nasty snow. I live in a place that snow isnt the problem as much as drifting snow. I blast through drifts like nothing.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeeps can only go so far. God that was fun


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Oneshot, Please tell me you were not doing 90 mph with that wobbly looking trailer


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Being 16-years old I would want a fuel efficient vehicle if I was you, especially since gas is only going to get more expensive. That is unless Mommy and Daddy have deep wallets and pay for little Johnny quite handsomely.

Me, I cringe everytime I have to drive my Dad's F350 Crew-Cab MEGABEAST. It serves its' purpose well as a construction truck, but I swear, sometimes if I listen hard enough I can hear slurping noises in the engine.... followed by, "FEED ME!!!".


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

snowvols said:


> Oneshot, Please tell me you were not doing 90 mph with that wobbly looking trailer


what may appear to be wobbly on the internets photo, is in fact pretty dang sturdy..
it can do 90+ if i chose to i guess is what i am saying.. i generally go the limit or 10 over.. so. 70? 80'ish.. on I-90 5 lanes all the way up to the pass.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

These guys all have solid suggetions, one thing wrong with most of them though. Look for something that is a stripped down model, no digital dash, power windows, A/C ect. Sure all that stuff is nice, but it's just more crap to break, expensive to fix, and can be a drag. Example, I had the window drive motor go out on my silverado last winter, and it decided to die as I was rolling up the window at the drive thru. I was stuck with the window 3/4 up for about a week, not fun in the winter. You can get a lower milage, newer model year if it doesn't have all the frills.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

I know last year I had a '93 Chevy S-10, and they would go through knee deep snow easy, and it was only 2 wheel drive. ECM went bad, so now it's a '75 F350(no major electronics which I've had enough of), with a dual rear and a 390 under the hood. From talking with some of the guys at work, my only problem in snow will be the other one's who are stuck.
For you, look at what you are also planning on doing in the future. The worst feeling in the world is outgrowing a vehicle(so to speak). 4 wheel drive is not a requirement for winter driving. Even when I had a truck with 4 wheel drive, I never did have a need to use it in the snow.
For whatever you get though, if it's rear wheel drive, a nice little trick to help in the winter is to throw some extra weight into the back of whatever you're driving. That not only helps you get going, but also helps to keep you going straight.
Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

if you are tall at all then don't get a reg cab small truck (ranger, s10, ect). The extended cab or the crews are ok but ur knee's will bash your chin while your hair gets electrfied from rubing on the felt roof in the reg cab.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Love my Audi a4 but a bit spendy and not as much ground clearance. but fwiw...

YouTube - Audi A6 Quattro (Skijump at Kaipola 2005)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

You like my WRX?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

pawlo said:


> You like my WRX?



saw those a few yrs back too.. so bad ass.. these are fully legit bad ass mobiles..


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> My shred sled in winter mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately what I would have if money wasn't an issue.:thumbsup:

I might end up waiting another year to buy a car. My dad has a lifted 3500 Diesel Dodge Ram Mega Cab that I can drive and he wants me to learn to drive in the snow with him first anyways. Thanks for all the input though and I'll update you with what happens


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan letting your dad teach you to drive in snow. Winter driving has it's tricks  I wouldn't wait a whole year to buy a ride though, I've always found that 4wd vehicles are cheaper in the spring and summer. You'll get more bang for your buck


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

im getting a cherokee


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a 99 Honda CR-V. It's a beast. I have had it the last 4 years and haven't had any problems with it. The AWD is a lifesaver.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

My first car was an 88 civic, only got stuck a few times up in the mountains of WA. I never had to put chains, pizza cutter tires are great in the snow.


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

I just bought a 04 subaru wrx a few weeks ago and can't wait to start driving it in the winter. 

After doing tons of research, seems like subarus are cars built for snow. 

Bring on the powder!!!


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

i took a trip to colorado and i swear like 80% of the people drive a suburu so they must sick for snow


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Another vote for Jeep


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

my opinion of subarus that are stuck, is either. A. they dont have snow tires. or B. they have absolutley no idea how to drive in the snow.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

I like Ford and Explorers too. :thumbsup: I have an Explorer 8.8 axle I am waiting to swap into my Jeep soon. And I had a full size Bronco before the Jeep.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I picked up a 2001 Jeep Cherokee on Craigslist last July for $4400. Only 94K miles on it, no problems with it so far it runs great, had to replace a few hoses and just did the back drum brakes last weekend but other than that it's the best money I've ever spent.

We got it for a steal, I've seen the same jeeps with 125k+ miles going for $6-7k but if you look around you might be able to find one. That old inline six 4.0 liter engine is a freaking tank. I've no doubt I can get another 50K out of it easily.

It's not the best on gas mileage, but it's not horrible.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Sweet rig.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I am a truck SUV guy, cars just never have done anything for me...
> 
> Here is my shred mobile....She's a 2000 Ford Exploder with 200K on the odometer that I picked up 3 years ago for just $2800. The thing goes anywhere and through anything and is a very comfy ride. I have pulled so many Hondas and Subies out of Meadows` parking lot with it and gotten lots of free booze for payment......:thumbsup:


my dad has a '98 as a work truck. the thing hit 180k (at 250ish now) and fell apart, but him being a firm supporter of explorers, he put the money into it. it is now multicolored from replaced panels, sits 2" lower to the ground from the worn suspension, brakes poorly, makes a lot of noise, is destroyed on the interior and smells like feet and sweat but the engine runs like a champ :thumbsup:


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> C. The snow is wet, heavy Cascade Cement that is 2 feet deep and they are high centered with the wheels off the snow...... Ground clearence is going to always be a killer no matter how good your tires or driving skills are.


Not to argue but you are not 100% right on this yes ground clearance is important but before you start worrying about clearance you should consider the difference between winter tires and all seasons. All seasons loose their traction abilities by high % in the temps below 40F or so. The only Subaru’s that I ever seen stuck are the one with all season tires (older than a year) and shitty drivers. And not to rub in but your ground clearance in your explorer is only 6.7 in while in my forester is 8.9in (7.5 for 2000 Model) . Plus let’s not even compare all wheel drive performance of Subaru to ford it would not be a fair competition for Ford. And lets not even talk about advantage of symmetric all wheel drive system and low center of gravity in Subaru which is attributed to it’s boxer engine location. And dependability record of Subaru tends to be better than most American manufacturers. Plus my car will get up to the slopes with 50% of gas . And Jeep wranglers are notorious for week performance in snow and that’s just a fact there are a lot of reviews and reports of wranglers week performance in snow due to its dimensions.


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Look, I am not knocking them at all. The Subie is THE official car of the Pacific Northwest, but it is beyond ignorant to suggest that they are going to be superior in every situation. All of the people I have pulled out were very happy and none were butt hurt because a Ford pulled their Subie out. I guess you might be the only one who would refuse a tow because you are too butt hurt to admit that your car is not always going to be the best tool for every application.......:dunno:


Not at all, I agree with you 100% that there is no one tool best for every application. I pulled couple stuck fords with my suby in my life playing in the mud though not snow . And I would not refuse help even from Toyota corolla driver  My point is there is a lot of factors to consider is not just the all wheel drive system, or size, but the total package or like you said having right tools for a specific situation. I believe skills and little common sense will bring more value than any specific vehicle. BTW was referring to your post that mention Ford Explorer which I owned in the past as well and were not impress with it's snow ability. And for last 6 streight years I was driving Civic  and that car totaly sucked in the winter but I never got stucked (maybe onced) and seen planty of more capable full size SUV's going into the pit.

Just to add, I think is great that you are willing to help people that are stuck, last time it happened to me like 100 people drove by before someone stop .


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

The most obvious answer to this query is a 94 geo metro 1.0L running bald doughnuts. Don’t be a p#$$^ that car is legit.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

When i said tires and driving skill, I kind of meant that if there was 2 feet of wet heavy stuff they would know not to drive into it. Just saying. lol


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

When I used to live in the CA Bay Area and went to Kirkwood, we used to call all the flipped-over SUV's "Turtles". We saw at least 1 every weekend, sometimes 2-4. The problem is that inexperienced people get into a 4WD SUV and think they are invincible. However because of their shape, weight and height off the ground, they are very likely to flip if your stupid.

People hit an ice-patch going fast, and the first thing they do is crank the steering wheel in an attempt to straighten out. That effectively puts the car into a side-slide and pushes the car over. I agree that at least 50% snow driving is being an experienced driver. Also a firm believer in good snow tires.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Unless you have the vehicle to do it in.......:cheeky4:



If thats the only tradeoff I will gladly sit in the comfort of my reliable little awd sports car wagon :laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha...too true. I see more pickups and SUV`s in the ditch and wrecked that any other vehicle. I have always sort of attributed this to the theory that the drivers of these rigs get a real false sence of security and drive like morons....:laugh:


Moral hazard - it's not just a theory!

I never see Lincoln Continentals in the ditch, it's always Yukons and Exploders and other AWD/4x4. People do _think_ they're invincible in those things and they drive like they're invincible like 4x4 means its impossible to lose traction on black ice, etc. Lol.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Okay, I will try to leave you a little untracked powder while you wait.....:cheeky4:


My good driver point might play a part here. Ill just follow behind you in your tracks and if i do still get stuck due to your center ground clearance ill use my hella horns to get your attention. since you never turn away towing someone. Then neither of use will get the freshies. :laugh:


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Last winter storm I called out well called in late decide to come in to work little bit late my boss was like:

"why are you coming in late you car can drive in snow, isn't it all whell drive" 
"yup but I am not afraid of gettin stuck on my way I am afraid of all the other SUV drivers runing into me " 

Buttom line is after driving civic I learned that the worst your car is in the snow the more you learn how to drive in winter condition .


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Vrum Vrum. I hear a car/penis war a brewing.



> Buttom line is after driving civic I learned that the worst your car is in the snow the more you learn how to drive in winter condition .


This is very true.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Friends just get in the way of good powder. Gotta get it while it's good.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Let`s see your Subaru do this......:cheeky4::laugh::laugh:


Yes. I agree. The three things I ask every time I look into buying a car: Does it have an ejection seat? Can it protect me from missile fire? Can it pull a semi out of a ditch?

It's all about practicality. :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes. I agree. The three things I ask every time I look into buying a car: Does it have an ejection seat? Can it protect me from missile fire? Can it pull a semi out of a ditch?
> 
> It's all about practicality. :thumbsup:


Well obviously your not James Bond like SnowWolf obviously is. Really, who wouldn't want missile protection?


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Let`s see your Subaru do this......:cheeky4::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was talking about subies I was not refering of puling out trucks  My assumption is my transmission would blew withing first 5 minutes. 

I am big lover of trucks but for 90% of a time they would be over kill for my application. Plus comute to work would suck lol I would have to leave my paycheck at gas station every week :cheeky4:


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes. I agree. The three things I ask every time I look into buying a car: Does it have an ejection seat? Can it protect me from missile fire? Can it pull a semi out of a ditch?
> 
> It's all about practicality. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Subarus are just good at everything. but they arent great at everything. They can go through fairly deep snow and still ride nice. They can corner really well for a suv (small suv) but still go a little offroad. And everyone is pointing out vehicles that have been modified, not stock vehicles. I could get 18in of ground clearance in my forester if i put time and money into doing a custom suspension lift.

Yes Snowolf, your ford truck is better in the snow than my little fozzy.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Well obviously your not James Bond like SnowWolf obviously is. Really, who wouldn't want missile protection?


You guys are retarded, missile interception protection (M.I.P.) has been OEM standard equipment as mandated by federal regulation for some 12 years now. Then next thing I'm going to hear is you don't have headlight fluid... Psssh amateurs.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Let`s see your Subaru do this......:cheeky4::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go....
YouTube - Car towing lorry stuck in snow

I do agree though, deep wet powder would sink my WRX most of the time, even on snow tires. The only time I've gotten stuck (knock on wood) was my roommate decided to pile all the snow from his side of the driveway on my side in 40 degree weather. Basically sunk up to the door sills in the wet snow and high centered the rig.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

LMAO not quite the same but still entertaining. I would never try to help someone like that in my subaru. they arent made to pull that much, or even close.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

CMSbored said:


> Subarus are just good at everything. but they arent great at everything.


Pretty great at making there owners think they are badass... 





ook how the hell do you link a video right to the page on this damn site?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> Pretty great at making there owners think they are badass...
> YouTube - H2Oi 2010 Sand Drifting


Everything VW has, theres a better subaru around the corner. :cheeky4:


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

18 inches eh? That and you can haul back snow and play with it in your living room. I can only collect what snow lands on top :laugh: Yeah, trucks are nice. Living in the rockies i can go just about anywhere because its such light snow. In the PNW, i would probably have to watch where i go.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

CMSbored said:


> Everything VW has, theres a better subaru around the corner. :cheeky4:


I'm sorry I couldn't hear you over squeaking of your fisher price dash panels...


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't hear you over squeaking of your fisher price dash panels...


Sorry, couldnt hear you over the sound of how awesome i am.:laugh:

Or its my leaky windows


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Use the YOUTUBE /YOUTUBE tags with [ and the ] wrapping them. The Youtube video ID goes in between: KGIsuWrxTr4...:thumbsup:


 much thanks


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

CMSbored said:


> Sorry, couldnt hear you over the sound of how awesome i am.:laugh:
> 
> Or its my leaky windows


P.S. we keep it classy. H20i 2010 - The Movie on Vimeo


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

THAT IS TOO FUCKING COOL!



oneshot said:


> saw those a few yrs back too.. so bad ass.. these are fully legit bad ass mobiles..


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Those trucks pulling out the rigs are sweet. I'm just hoping that mine holds up to it's reputation as a Ford. Already have it running better and stronger than when I got it(amazing what a small tune up will do).
I will admit, if I didn't have to carry the tool load that I have to carry every day, My current truck would not be practical.
It all comes down to the right tool for the right job.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

You might laugh at this, but I actually carry my own "recovery" equipment. All it consists of is heavy trucker chains, heavy duty come along, a 2 ton electric winch with snatch blocks, and the all important snow shovel. Oddly, I've only ever had to use it for other people, and I haven't had a 4x4 since before I got that gear together.
Only reason for me to carry it is in the off chance that I do end up off the road during a snow storm in route to work(have to go in no matter how much snow is on the ground). Strangely, never had to use it for myself, but it has made me some money.
Personally, I wish my current truck had 4 wheel drive, but it doesn't. But at the same time, that shortcoming has also tended to keep me to safer speeds. If I can't get going fast, then I can't wreck as fast.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'll agree with Snowolf on the factuality that in rural places having your own equipment is vital, as well as the "do it yourself" knowledge because there is typically not enough of a concentrated population to allow public services that do such things city people come to depend on. It's actually funny here, because Sandpoint is a very small city, but the area around it is rural and houses a lot of 5-20 acre parcel homes. Everytime we have above average snowfall, the city people freak the fuck out and whine. Meanwhile if you talk to anyone outside the city; all the people who ACTUALLY have to deal with plowing, chainsaws, firewood, snowblowing, getting stuck, no nearby supplies, off-grid power supply's, and whatnot else never seem to complain.

Personally I live out in the sticks because I like it. When I moved here I was a city-slicker from CA, didn't know how to use a chainsaw, and thought you would get arrested for starting a fire until the logger saw us taking a bunch of wood-material we demoed to the dump, and told us,"Hey, just put that shit in a pile, throw some diesel on it and burn it, that's what I do"

It might just be me, but there is something about being a "*******" on your own acreage that is so much more appealing then living right next to 5,000 people in your little shitty tract-home.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I'll agree with Snowolf on the factuality that in rural places having your own equipment is vital, as well as the "do it yourself" knowledge because there is typically not enough of a concentrated population to allow public services that do such things city people come to depend on. It's actually funny here, because Sandpoint is a very small city, but the area around it is rural and houses a lot of 5-20 acre parcel homes. Everytime we have above average snowfall, the city people freak the fuck out and whine. Meanwhile if you talk to anyone outside the city; all the people who ACTUALLY have to deal with plowing, chainsaws, firewood, snowblowing, getting stuck, no nearby supplies, off-grid power supply's, and whatnot else never seem to complain.
> 
> Personally I live out in the sticks because I like it. When I moved here I was a city-slicker from CA, didn't know how to use a chainsaw, and thought you would get arrested for starting a fire until the logger saw us taking a bunch of wood-material we demoed to the dump, and told us,"Hey, just put that shit in a pile, throw some diesel on it and burn it, that's what I do"
> 
> It might just be me, but there is something about being a "*******" on your own acreage that is so much more appealing then living right next to 5,000 people in your little shitty tract-home.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I'll agree with Snowolf on the factuality that in rural places having your own equipment is vital, as well as the "do it yourself" knowledge because there is typically not enough of a concentrated population to allow public services that do such things city people come to depend on. It's actually funny here, because Sandpoint is a very small city, but the area around it is rural and houses a lot of 5-20 acre parcel homes. Everytime we have above average snowfall, the city people freak the fuck out and whine. Meanwhile if you talk to anyone outside the city; all the people who ACTUALLY have to deal with plowing, chainsaws, firewood, snowblowing, getting stuck, no nearby supplies, off-grid power supply's, and whatnot else never seem to complain.
> 
> Personally I live out in the sticks because I like it. When I moved here I was a city-slicker from CA, didn't know how to use a chainsaw, and thought you would get arrested for starting a fire until the logger saw us taking a bunch of wood-material we demoed to the dump, and told us,"Hey, just put that shit in a pile, throw some diesel on it and burn it, that's what I do"
> 
> It might just be me, but there is something about being a "*******" on your own acreage that is so much more appealing then living right next to 5,000 people in your little shitty tract-home.


I moved to Kentucky from Cleveland, OH and the lifestyle was such a shock at first but its so relaxing and freeing compared to having 10,000 houses around you with dogs barking and all that other crap. 

Snowolf, I cant believe the money you can make with a plow on a big 4x4. Mine paid for itself after one big snow storm.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

shifty00 said:


> Pretty great at making there owners think they are badass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volkswagen owners...being assholes for 40 years and counting. :cheeky4:


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

T.J. said:


> Volkswagen owners...being assholes for 40 years and counting. :cheeky4:


Pretty sure that is a Subaru dude (2) acting like an ass at a VW show... Granted the dude with the bullhorn was a retard but there is one in every group..


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

Subaru FTW!
If you want a *reliable* all-wheel drive car, you can't go wrong.
Subaru's have excellent AWD systems and their engines are very reliable.
I love my 2005 WRX; with all-season tires and no chains I still get excellent snow/wet ice traction.

For your budget ($3k-$5k), it's gonna be hard to find a newer one with low miles...

98 Subaru Impreza Outback RS Sport *Low Miles S
2001 Low miles Subaru Forester AWD, 5-speed
2001 Subaru Forester AWD, 5-speed


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Subaru Outback, Loved mine before I trader her in. Great in the snow, great gas mileage. get a rack and you will be set.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)




----------

